# help needed in filling "online application for evaluation of foreign qualifications"



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

*help needed in filling "online application for evaluation of foreign qualifications"*

hiii


i was trying to fill the online application form for evaluation of foreign qualifications... i was stucked in few sections.. please guide me...

in the form am i supposed to give the details of only academic course of my 
1. class ( secondary education)
2.diploma
3. bachelors degree
4. M.sc (master of science)

or can i also add professional industrial certifications which i completed by taking online examination courses conducted by microsoft ( say like microsoftt certified systems engineer,technology specialist,solutions expert) which are like ccna certification

in section 4 meant for purpose which options should i choose?? it was like this :

New Application: Purpose

Why is the evaluation needed?

General employment 
Further Study
Home Affairs
Quota work permit
General work permit
Professional registration / licensing
Other

as iam applying it & need this for critical skills visa, i could'nt find the option "critical skills visa here where as ii can see "quota work permit & general work permit" which option should i select/check for critical skills visa???? please suggest me... 

thanks in advance


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Killerkish, 

You can add whatever qualifications you like. SAQA hasn't updated their website yet, so you need to select quota work permit.


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

@legalman

thanks for the quick reply... as of now iam adding only my academics..not adding my professional certifications from microsoft as per the guidelines from saqa as microsoft certifications are not part of general academics taught in the country and is only a private thing which an individual go for on personal intrest... apart from tht while sending copies to saqa should i attach individual mark sheet of each year of my bachelors and masters or is it ok if i attach final mark sheet for all the years followed by provisional & convocational certificates??? in general bachelors is a 3 year course and we et individual mark sheet for all the 3 years and then a final mark sheet which consists of all the subjects and marks of entire 3 years and a provisional & convocational certificate...


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

Do not submit documents that fall outside the definition of a Foreign Qualification, such as:
 Professional membership or a professional designations
 Certificates based on short courses; or in-service training, workshops or seminars which does not form part of the
requirements to obtain a qualification
 South African qualifications 

so i think my microsoft certifications does'nt come under foreign qualification... am i correct???


----------

